# Aquascaping a 55g



## Fu3l (Mar 24, 2010)

I currently have a fully cycled 55 gallon tank and would like to plant it. It has sand substrate and 1 unknown anubia. I am looking to replace the lights and have possibly found the ones I wan't at my lfs but forget what they are called(will post later when I remember). I would like more plants for my tank because I feel with the lava rock and 50/50 black white sand mix it looks to hard. I would like to make the tank look more natural and I am partial to a well planted tank but with my inexperience with plants and also my lack of knowledge of the abilities to use plant in a malawi tank I am worried.

My tank currently has:
2 synodontis eupterus
1 Otopharynx lithobates (Red Blaze) "Red Blaze Lithobates" 
1 Aulonocara Maylandi(Sulfur Head) 
1 Super Red Empress(came for free, not my choice)
1 unknown peacock/hap(They are all juvie peacocks/haps so they all looks allot alike and a few died so it left me confused)

This is what plants I was thinking of adding:
Vallisneria gigantea to cover the filter intakes and a little bit of midground and background cover then Anubias barteri v. 'Nana' to tie onto the rocks 
Crypt. Walkerii for foreground and maybe some midground?


----------



## mudboots (Jun 24, 2009)

Crypts make great tank plants; you'll be happy with them IMO. Somtimes they get a little aggressive in the scape, but I've always liked them to spread as much as they want.

Anubias will look good on the rocks too. Sounds like you've got a good idea of what you want, and it sounds like the plants will be fine with those fish. Just make sure to check the plants' condition preferences with your water to make sure they'll grow well.

Stay out of the Mud,


----------



## Fu3l (Mar 24, 2010)

For all those plants do you think I will need co2? Also I need to upgrade my lighting but I am unsure as to what to use, I am on a budget but not too restrictibe, any thoughts on lights? I believe they are 18" lights(I measured and they were something like 16 or 17)


----------



## tanker (Jun 12, 2009)

IMO---You will be fine without CO2---What watts are your new lights??


----------



## svenhipsta (Dec 16, 2009)

hope you don't mind some constructive criticism. the rocks and substrate are not suited. not that they need to match totally! if you take a look at some of the journals you'll find your tank would be more suited to having a brown or tan substrate with that color rock.


----------



## Fu3l (Mar 24, 2010)

I know that sand doesnt work so hot but due to price issues I had to do a 50/50 mix. I would have been much happier with all black sand but it is so damn expensive and hard to find.

Also, any suggestions on lights?


----------



## Daniel Haselden (Apr 22, 2010)

As far as the lights go I have Compact Florescence (CP) but I think T5s would be the way to go. There cheaper initially and in the long run. Its my understanding that CP bulbs have to be changed yearly while T5s last a bit longer, not to mention the fact that the bulbs are way cheaper.
You should also choose your lights based on the size tank you have, keeping in mind that the more light that you provide the more nutrients your plants are going to use. Also, the more light the more growth and therefore more trimming.
Look around and see what you like... they(lights) all produce light and its more of a personal choice than anything. If I was to buy another light in the future (which I'm sure I will) it will be T5s, but thats just the opinion of a noob.


----------



## davemonkey (Mar 29, 2008)

Lighting will depend on what you want out of your plants. The plants you have mentioned will do decent enough (as far as "living" ) with the lights that came with the tank (I'm assuming it came with 2 x 18" flourescent bulbs....each is 15 watts...for a total of 30 watts). But, they won't really grow much, if at all. 

You can add another fixture for fairly cheap to get 60 watts total and you still won't need to use CO2 or extra ferts other than a couple root tabs under the crypts. (You may need to get a glass tank cover so you can fit the light fixtures, as those plastics hood/covers won't allow more light fixtures as they are. )

If you choose a more high-tech fixture like a PowerCompact or T-5, you'll be getting much more light and you'll have to start thinking about CO2 (or excel) and other fertilizers.

If you want to avoid CO2 (for the plants you have mentioned) try to stay at/under 1.5 watts per gallon.

-Dave


----------

